# Aftermarket headunit with fender system?



## Dieseljet252 (Oct 22, 2014)

I recently bought a pioneer headunit.I was going to put it in my 2013 jetta with a premium fender audio system.The audio shop said the connector I had wouldn't turn the factory amp on.Im stuck and have no clue what to do.Ive heard people say you can't even have an aftermarket headunit with fender.I would really LOVE help from anyone thanks!!!!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

What was wrong with the OEM head unit?


----------



## robert.wilson1 (Jul 3, 2009)

*A Solution for Aftermarket Head Unit with Fender Audio*

I came up with and tested a possible solution to the long standing problem using an aftermarket radio with the fender audio system. Some key take things learned here:

1. Fender doesn't make the amp in the car, Panasonic does :banghead:
2. Panasonic doesn't know they make the amp so customer service cannot help :banghead::banghead:
3. Can-bus is turning on and off the amp, don't try connecting a 12V remote to do this :banghead:
4. I have mapped a portion of the inputs to the amp, I didn't map any outputs - I can provide a picture later on 
5. Can-bus connects to it's subordinate device on the network via a single line. This means that a device can enter the network at the same location as another device

I hooked up a aftermarket head unit I bought from Pumpkin (JY-C0344, flush mount android unit). The radio did not turn on the amp and therefore no sound. I emailed Pumpkin but there were not helpful. 

I searched the internet and most people just took out the stock amp. I decided to keep my head down and figure it out.

I search Can-Bus on the internet and found an article that basically stated number 5 above. I then went back to the car, connect the Pumpkin HU and then ran the Can + and Can - lines from the Pumpkin unit to the Stock unit (RNS-510) and then put the stock unit on switched power from the fuse block. I turned on the car and both radios came on. I started the radio app on the Pumpkin turned it to a station... Music came out clear as a bell. I loaded Google Play and it found my music located on a memory stick (I have a 500GB HDD loaded with music and video, the Pumpkin did read HDD without issue I just choose to use the memory stick for testing)...it played loud and clear. :beer:

Pictures will come later, today was just testing phase. Next weekend I will do the complete install, including hooking up VW rear view camera to the Pumpkin unit. I also want to try to figure out away to connect VW bluetooth. Not sure if this will work. If I am unable to get this working I will disconnect the VW Bluetooth module. The stock unit will be mounted in the trunk probably. I will hope a better method of turning on the amp is not far away. This option will work for me for now.

Of note: the steering wheel volume turned both radios up and down, also the nav output from the RNS-510 still populate the MFA giving a compass... maybe useful side-effect.
http://willywil548.tumblr.com/post/123149363376/vw-aftermarket-radio-work-around-for-fender-audio
Rob
2013 Passat TDI SEL


----------



## Dieseljet252 (Oct 22, 2014)

robert.wilson1 said:


> I came up with and tested a possible solution to the long standing problem using an aftermarket radio with the fender audio system. Some key take things learned here:
> 
> 1. Fender doesn't make the amp in the car, Panasonic does :banghead:
> 2. Panasonic doesn't know they make the amp so customer service cannot help :banghead::banghead:
> ...


Cool man look forward to hearing the results!!


----------



## robert.wilson1 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Working with Fender*

I have used the system now for a week. Findings: The head unit not only turns the amp on but also controls the power output by the amp. End result is hit the volume up button on the steering wheel and the aftermarket HU turns up the sound while the Stock unit turns up the amp. A two for one I suppose. Also when I switch the MFA to the radio screen, it is confused. The MFA reads both radios so it is constantly switching between what the stock unit is telling it and what the Aftermarket unit is telling it...comical.

I know there is a better solution, I just don't have time right now to develop it. The radios are both working together without issue though! I don't use the radio screen on the MFA. I also disconnected the VW Bluetooth module to remove those options from the MFA as well. The VW Bluetooth doesn't interface with the radio. Not sure if there will ever be a work around on that. I guess you can use one or the other, I am still trying to figure out which I like better.

Rob


----------



## bwhite757 (Apr 29, 2013)

Where are you storing your stock head unit? I also just ran into this problem with a different style Android head unit (Joying). Joying is going to mail me a different CAN-BUS decoder from China that supposedly works with the Fender system, so I'll get it in a couple weeks, and was just going to put the Android unit in my work vehicle (a '13 Jetta without the Fender audio) until it arrived, but this may be a good workaround until I get the new CAN BUS.


----------



## likeice (Dec 6, 2015)

*Android audio with Fender*

Hi, 
Here I have the same issue.
My 2014 Tiguan SEL comes with Fender system and back-up camera.
I bought an Android HU from ebay and tried to hook up.
1. Can't use stock backup camera
- Bought a converter from China and I connected it today. Very unstable. When reverse gear, camera screen turns on and off. 
2. Sound 
- No sound. Same problem as everyone has here.
- I emailed Joying(I didn't buy from here) and they told me they can provide correct wire system for fender if I buy HU from them. But, stock camera can't be used.

I found AXXESS VWTO-01 Fender system accessory and NAV Output.
Has anyone tried this one?


----------



## elpaisacq (Jul 1, 2004)

I was looking for a solution to this and may have found it... it seems costly but it seems to work... 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PUSGK2...olid=6PLQ95F82TP7&coliid=I2E423RJ90IPVJ&psc=1

have not tested but looking forward to the delivery


----------



## NocturnalTSX (May 27, 2004)

any update on that harness? Will it work for aftermarket android units?


----------



## cbpound (8 mo ago)

I have an aftermarket android head unit and had to buy a pac for pairing to the amp and steering wheel controls and an adapter for the backup camera. Does anyone have a diagram or something of how to wire it? I’ve been stuck on it for 2 days. Could anyone help?


----------



## SUPERSTAR13LV (2 mo ago)

Just finished wiring up a 2014 jetta with fender sound system. Used the pac moduleRP4-VW11 AND WORKED PERFECT. Only issue is can't connect bluetooth.


----------



## cbpound (8 mo ago)

SUPERSTAR13LV said:


> Just finished wiring up a 2014 jetta with fender sound system. Used the pac moduleRP4-VW11 AND WORKED PERFECT. Only issue is can't connect bluetooth.


 Do you have a wiring diagram you made for putting it all together? I have been going at this for way too long and cannot figure it out.


----------

